# Tajima Machine Repair, Head removal???



## KaceMN (Sep 3, 2007)

Has anyone ever pulled one of the heads from a new-ish Tajima machine?? Are there any resources available that explain how to pull one apart?? 

One of my employees hit a hoop and damaged one of the heads on my 4-head machine. I was able to see the damage...but can't reach it unless I remove the head.

I could probably fight my way through it...but I thought I'd do some checking first! Any help would be great!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Embroidery machine and Garment Printer repair, operation and maintenance training videos for SWF, Tajima, Toyota, Melco, Brother, Barudan and Happy has video DVD's for repairs on most major embroidery machines. I bought the DVD for my SWF, very helpful...


----------

